# is it ok breed bigger male with smaller female



## ksistrunk

I have a female she is about 4 to 5 lbs my husband got her for me as a wedding gift she is nine months old she acts like our baby lol she thinks she owns me my question. Is is it ok to breed her with my moms male he is about 8 to 10 lbs. I just dont want anything to happen to her it would kill us both


----------



## poptart

Oh no.....I'm sorry, but you really shouldn't breed your pups.....many people think that it's just so easy...but with these little guy's you never know if complication's will arise....I'm sure more people will come on here and give you some very good advice about this.You would be wise to listen to them...Stay here and you will learn alot about maltese, as we all love our babies. And we also just love pictures.....so welcome to the forum and show us your pups....please.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Canada

Congrats on your wedding.
These little ones make wonderful companion animals.
They give so much and add so much love to your life.
Breeding an animal, takes its life into your hands.
Meaning the best person to breed has studied and is _very_ knowledgable.
We have some members who show their Malts 
and breed them (the ones who pass all the tests, temperment and health wise) for the next generation of show dogs.
Does this interest you at all? 
If not, then having a "pet" Maltese can be rewarding enough! 

Of course, they're not pets!


----------



## sunnycleveland

Hi and welcome! there is a wealth of information on this website, including many reasons why it may not be wise to breed your pet dog. 

I dont mean to be harsh but you wouldn't give medical advise to an expecting mother or deliver a baby because you probably do not have the education and training to do it. breeding a dog is similar - leave it to the experts. 

do research on 'back yard breeders' and puppy mills to get more info on why it is not a good idea and what the health problems are for the mother and the puppies.


----------



## iheartbisou

Welcome to SM!!!

I think a 9month old puppy is much too young to breed. Personally I'm all for population control- in humans and dogs so unless you're breeding for show (and even that I have issues with-but that's jmo), I don't see why people want to breed their dogs. There are so many dogs out there as it is. Also I think it's very very dangerous. If I were 5lbs, I wouldn't want to get pregnant!! lol!!


----------



## MissMaltese

Once when I was younger we had a pet quality Lhasa who liked to wonder a bit. She apparently found a mate and turned up pregnant. The birth did not go well because the puppies were too large and we lost her as a result. Please spay your Maltese. I know you think she's special, that's fine, we all think our babies are special. But please consider it as a favor to your dog you will save her a world of trouble and yourself a world of heartbreak should things go wrong.


----------



## puppy lover

:Welcome 2: How great that you're doing your research before making a decision. So many educated folks and breeders on here so you came to the right place!


----------



## edelweiss

Welcome!:Welcome 2:
To answer the question you asked "definitely not----you would endanger her life." It sounds like you have grown to love her very much. I am glad you are asking good questions and I think this forum will help you to understand the "whys" and "why nots" involved in breeding. :yes: I hope you stay and keep asking questions like this. :thumbsup: Genetics, pedigrees and research are crucial when it comes to breeding. You might also want to befriend some breeders and pick their brains.
BTW---has your baby done the BAT (Bile Acids Test) which is one crucial test for liver shunting/disease---IF not---call your vet and get it set up ASAP. There are lots of proactive things that can be done to avert serious medical issues. We can't dodge all the bullets but we can get off the target range.
Looking fwd. to photos of your baby---again welcome.


----------



## CloudClan

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. 

Honestly?  It is a huge risk to breed any dog. So many things can and do go wrong. It sounds as though you cherish her as your beloved pet. If so, then breeding her should scare you to your toes. :shocked:

Also, I hope you would never consider breeding your girl at her young age. A female should never be bred until fully mature. That is usually the second heat. Preferably at least 18 months old. 

I, too, have recently considered what it would mean to breed my girls. I bought them on show contracts. I finished one to her championship and am hopeful I will soon finish the other. It is expected that I will breed both of these girls when the time is right. 

I have been a Maltese owner for nearly 20 years. I am trying to learn everything I can to make sure that when I do this I will be taking every possible precaution. I have been attending toy breed puppy births. I have read dozens of books. Attended seminars. Scheduled a consultation on reproduction with my vet. Talked to my more experienced mentors in the breed. No matter how much I can possibly prepare--It is SCARY. And the more I learn the more scared I become. This is not a decision to EVER be taken lightly. 

Beyond the actual breeding and whelping, you also have to consider the responsibility to every dog you bring into this world. You do not want to contribute to the pet overpopulation problem. So if you breed, you have to be willing to keep those dogs in your home or place them in "ideal" homes and be ready take them back for life. Is that something you could commit to? What about possible life changes for you down the road? What if you are not able to take on more dogs, so a new owner resorts to dumping a dog you bred into a shelter? 

Do you know the health history of the dogs in the pedigree of both sire and dam for several generations back? What would happen if you breed your girl and one of the puppies came up with a serious genetic defect? There are many in the breed. Maltese have problems with Liver Shunts, GME, PDA and more. Not only would it be heartbreaking for you, it could be heartbreaking for the new pet owner who acquired the pup from you. A responsible breeder would always be there standing by ready to deal with any of these risks. But a responsible breeder would also minimize them by studying the pedigrees and learning as much as possible about the health history of all the dogs going at least 4/5 generations back. A responsible breeder would also have as much health information on her own dogs collected as possible: a Bile Acid test, Patella check, etc. 

Frankly, if the stud you are talking about bringing your girl to is over the standard weight, it sounds as though he may not be a well bred Maltese of quality. In fact, most people believe that if you are going to breed a dog then the breeding should be done to produce Maltese that are reflective of the best characteristics of the breed. For instance, are you prepared to deal with puppy buyers who are later disappointed and feel deceived when their puppy grows up to be a 10 pound dog? Or whose coat is more cotton than silk. Puppy buyers have a right to expect when they buy a pure-bred Maltese, that dog is a very nice example of the breed. 

I would ask you, what are the reasons you want to breed? If it is because you love your puppy, and want to have another just like her, then that is not a good reason. If she did not come from a good breeder then she also should not be bred due to the less than careful health history analysis she may have had among other things. If she came from a good breeder chances are you can get close relatives by going back to that breeder. However, responsible breeders do not place dogs in pet homes without requiring a spay and neuter agreement. This ensures that the lines they have worked hard to develop are protected from haphazard breeding. 

I hope you will take my thoughts and suggestions here in the spirit with which they are intended. I hope you will continue to visit SM and read and get to know us here.


----------



## Orla

I really really hope to listen to the advice given in this thread!

welcome to sm!


----------



## jodublin

WELCOME ...in answer to your question .. your mums maltese is to big .if you still want to breed your female maltese,.please try and take as much time as you possibly can reading about breeding dogs, and
looking at stud dogs pedigrees ect ,you need to find out also if the male dog has a clean health cert too ..
small maltese females need to be breed with a small maltese ,
Do not breed your female with a larger maltese as the pups will also be large 
so you will have problems with the welping [birth]
smaller malts breed with larger maltese tend to need more c.sections so bare this in mind ...
not forgetting to have your female checked by a vet first ,as sometimes small females are just to small 
to give birth..


----------



## aprilb

CloudClan said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> Honestly?  It is a huge risk to breed any dog. So many things can and do go wrong. It sounds as though you cherish her as your beloved pet. If so, then breeding her should scare you to your toes. :shocked:
> 
> Also, I hope you would never consider breeding your girl at her young age. A female should never be bred until fully mature. That is usually the second heat. Preferably at least 18 months old.
> 
> I, too, have recently considered what it would mean to breed my girls. I bought them on show contracts. I finished one to her championship and am hopeful I will soon finish the other. It is expected that I will breed both of these girls when the time is right.
> 
> I have been a Maltese owner for nearly 20 years. I am trying to learn everything I can to make sure that when I do this I will be taking every possible precaution. I have been attending toy breed puppy births. I have read dozens of books. Attended seminars. Scheduled a consultation on reproduction with my vet. Talked to my more experienced mentors in the breed. No matter how much I can possibly prepare--It is SCARY. And the more I learn the more scared I become. This is not a decision to EVER be taken lightly.
> 
> Beyond the actual breeding and whelping, you also have to consider the responsibility to every dog you bring into this world. You do not want to contribute to the pet overpopulation problem. So if you breed, you have to be willing to keep those dogs in your home or place them in "ideal" homes and be ready take them back for life. Is that something you could commit to? What about possible life changes for you down the road? What if you are not able to take on more dogs, so a new owner resorts to dumping a dog you bred into a shelter?
> 
> Do you know the health history of the dogs in the pedigree of both sire and dam for several generations back? What would happen if you breed your girl and one of the puppies came up with a serious genetic defect? There are many in the breed. Maltese have problems with Liver Shunts, GME, PDA and more. Not only would it be heartbreaking for you, it could be heartbreaking for the new pet owner who acquired the pup from you. A responsible breeder would always be there standing by ready to deal with any of these risks. But a responsible breeder would also minimize them by studying the pedigrees and learning as much as possible about the health history of all the dogs going at least 4/5 generations back. A responsible breeder would also have as much health information on her own dogs collected as possible: a Bile Acid test, Patella check, etc.
> 
> Frankly, if the stud you are talking about bringing your girl to is over the standard weight, it sounds as though he may not be a well bred Maltese of quality. In fact, most people believe that if you are going to breed a dog then the breeding should be done to produce Maltese that are reflective of the best characteristics of the breed. For instance, are you prepared to deal with puppy buyers who are later disappointed and feel deceived when their puppy grows up to be a 10 pound dog? Or whose coat is more cotton than silk. Puppy buyers have a right to expect when they buy a pure-bred Maltese, that dog is a very nice example of the breed.
> 
> I would ask you, what are the reasons you want to breed? If it is because you love your puppy, and want to have another just like her, then that is not a good reason. If she did not come from a good breeder then she also should not be bred due to the less than careful health history analysis she may have had among other things. If she came from a good breeder chances are you can get close relatives by going back to that breeder. However, responsible breeders do not place dogs in pet homes without requiring a spay and neuter agreement. This ensures that the lines they have worked hard to develop are protected from haphazard breeding.
> 
> I hope you will take my thoughts and suggestions here in the spirit with which they are intended. I hope you will continue to visit SM and read and get to know us here.


:goodpost:


----------



## aprilb

:Welcome 1: You have been given excellent advice and I do hope you will stick around. Both of my girls are tiny. One is just under 4 pounds and the other is 4 and 1/2 pounds. Both of them came from a reputable show breeder. One of them was held back for show, but because she is so tiny, the breeder did not want her bred.


----------



## ksistrunk

Oh no I'm not gonna breed her right now. My mom thought it wouldnt hurt but I wanted to make sure cause she one of our babies she even sleeps on the bed with us she pushes my husband off his pillow and takes it as hers. She even sits in my lap and watch tv with me. I have a shih Tzu who is my other baby I breed her but the Pups I make sure go to a good home. I play with from the time they are weeks they get loved on and we get attached and make sure they go to good homes. I'm not sure if i want to breed kandie it nice to get info on them when we got her the person wanted to sell her for gas money.


----------



## pammy4501

ksistrunk said:


> Oh no I'm not gonna breed her right now. My mom thought it wouldnt hurt but I wanted to make sure cause she one of our babies she even sleeps on the bed with us she pushes my husband off his pillow and takes it as hers. She even sits in my lap and watch tv with me. I have a shih Tzu who is my other baby I breed her but the Pups I make sure go to a good home. I play with from the time they are weeks they get loved on and we get attached and make sure they go to good homes. I'm not sure if i want to breed kandie it nice to get info on them *when we got her the person wanted to sell her for gas money.*


So, safe to say you didn't get her from a reputable breeder. I hope all of this good info isn't lost on you.


----------



## elly

:smcry:


ksistrunk said:


> Oh no I'm not gonna breed her right now. My mom thought it wouldnt hurt but I wanted to make sure cause she one of our babies she even sleeps on the bed with us she pushes my husband off his pillow and takes it as hers. She even sits in my lap and watch tv with me. I have a shih Tzu who is my other baby I breed her but the Pups I make sure go to a good home. I play with from the time they are weeks they get loved on and we get attached and make sure they go to good homes. I'm not sure if i want to breed kandie it nice to get info on them when we got her the person wanted to sell her for gas money.


 
This is so sad, please look at petfinder and see all the beautiful dogs that need good loving forever homes. Do you really want to add to this allready huge problem of homeless pets. You have been given great advice by people who love their dogs. Please spay your girls, it will be the greatest gift you can to them:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

We have enough poorly bred dogs in the shelters. DON'T add to the problem. Be part of the solution. Use your ability to find good homes by placing shelter dogs, who have been dumped. They deserve it. Stop breeding your Tzu, as well. It's the right thing to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aarianne

I think the responses you've been receiving up to your follow-up post are because it really sounded like you're new to the idea of breeding to be asking the question you did. People have been gently trying to steer you away from breeding your malt as a result, as most people here would feel that breeding your dog should not be a casual thing. Reputable breeders take it very seriously and for good reason. 

Generally, to breed your maltese, most here would feel that it goes far beyond her safety due to the size of the stud and resulting puppies. People here not only love their maltese--they love the maltese breed, so it's important to most that the breed always be improved upon and not needlessly put into risky situations for any other reason. 

There are so many things that can go wrong and a lot of sites list the cons and responsibilities of breeding dogs. Have you read these kinds of lists before? Here's an example:

So You Want To Be A Breeder??

**Edited to add: My Tiffy probably wouldn't be here today if I hadn't gotten her spayed when I did. I didn't spay her as early as most do... I waited until over a year. When the vet went in to spay her, she discovered that her uterus was a pus-filled mess of pyometra. (This is an infection of the uterus that usually older unspayed bitches get and is often fatal.) Luckily, the pus was contained during surgery and she pulled through and recovered with antibiotics. Spaying has so many health benefits, as does not breeding. I really hope you spay both your girls too.


----------



## ksistrunk

She got her from a breeder. She a girlfriend is one of my husbands friends.


----------



## ksistrunk

I have always loved the maltese and shih Tzu breed since I was little. This is my shih Tzu last litter.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Welcome! I am happy you are here and commend you for asking questions and doing research. I am not a breeder and have no desire to breed. I do know that you never want to breed a larger male to a smaller female, that equals trouble....c sections and you can even lose your beloved pet on the table at the vet's office. My father is a rancher/farmer. I grew up with animals when I was a young girl. I saw so many horrific things, not due to my father's negligence. I also witnessed many huge (thousands and thousands of dollars) vet bills. People have no idea what can and does go wrong, even with the most experienced breeders/farmers, etc. My mother wanted to be a breeder. It was her life long dream. We would travel endlessly to dog shows and meet with breeders. (I think the whole contacting and visiting with breeders is in my blood, too. But, I will never breed.) In the end, my father just said "no". Due to so many complications that can and do arise and all of the costs associated with breeding. It takes a lot of money to even start breeding. I have a tiny Shih Tzu. I can't imagine breeding her either. I know many look the other way when it comes to breeding their pet Tzu, but, it really bothers me. It is such a serious endeavor not to be taken lightly. I think some also get so upset over this topic, because our pets can not talk and don't get any say in the matter. Our pets are not here to breed and make puppies. They are here to be loved and pampered and given a luxurious life. JMHO. 

Edited to add: I just read your last post about your Shih Tzu.


----------



## elly

I will ask you again, have you looked at petfinder??? Many maltese and shih tzu's that need homes I do not understand why you want to breed, if you love your dogs spay them.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Welcome to SM! You have been given a wealth of valuable information. Please do not contribute to the over population of pets. Leave the breeding to the Maltese exhibitors.

My girl is 4.5 lbs and even had gone on to show her, I would have never bred her, because honestly I feel she is to tiny. I wouldn't even consider risking her life just to have some puppies.

I hope you stick around and learn as much as you can about this beautiful breed.


----------



## ksistrunk

Oh she is spoiled she goes everywhere I go and if I leave her I leave her with my mom but she still says she goes around the house looking for me. I got my shih Tzu when hurricane katrina hit her breeder didn't want her and she couldnt find anyone to take her. She has helped me deal with a lot. I love both my babies wouldn't give em up for nothing and we do adopt from our local shelter we have gotten a cat and a min pin who they got from a puppy mill she has a lot of behavoral problems but we are working with her on it she my husbands baby


----------



## Orla

ksistrunk said:


> *She got her from a breeder.* She a girlfriend is one of my husbands friends.


Reputable show breeder?
Or just a bad breeder?


----------



## sunnycleveland

ksistrunk said:


> She got her from a breeder. She a girlfriend is one of my husbands friends.


 
If this person is a responsible breeder, they would require a spay/neuter contract. I take it there was no contract. 

Please, please, please think twice about breeding your baby - she is so tiny and so fragile. It sounds like you may not know her genetics and possible health issues that may pass on to the puppies... I am not a breeder and definately not an expert; I dont know anyone who breeds dogs but I do know it is a very complex process. They can be bred only during certain age; bone structure matters, genetics, special diet, temperament etc. etc... there are SO many details.

Why would you put your baby through it? Carrying those pups, giving birth? If you love her, dont do it. I cringe just thinking about breeding my dog... Poor baby, I would never put her through the pain...
one of the top reasons dogs end up in shelters is because they are sick and owners cannot afford treatment or because of behavioral problems. Both issues can be prevented by proper breeding - not 100% ofcourse but there is a reason why some breeders are called "reputable". It sounds like you dont know genetic history of your dog - what if the puppies you place in good homes require thousands of dollars in surgery/treatment? what if the behavioral problems will prove to be too much for those owners? your dogs will end up in a shelter. please think twice.

I really hope you stay on SM, it is a great place; supportive and always here for you; but I also hope you listen to the advice we give you.


----------



## ksistrunk

Thank you all for your input. She looks just like all of your dogs and she very healthy. Just cause she didn't come from a breeder who does show dogs downstairs mean she came from a bad breeder. I know my shih Tzu leave they ate very healthy and are breed for people who love the breed. If I decide to breed kandie I'm gonna get a smaller male. All of my fur babies are happy and healthy and have 40 acres to run on. If I breed her it will be later cause I have a lot going on having a baby myself due in July I thank everyone for your opion. Hope you dpnt take any of this in the wrong way. And i know a lot have asked about shelter dogs I have adopted dogs and will continue when the time comes. Once again thank you all for. All your info


----------



## elly

She can't look like all of our dogs, the dogs on here are from many differnt breeders, rescue, mills ect. Have you had any bloodwork done? Do you know about MVD? I had a beautiful girl named Ellie that I bought from someone like you she died at 5 from liver disease, I hope you have had a bileacid test on her and a full blood panel, these little dogs can have many problems.


----------



## mss

I just wanted to add a caution about leaving your Maltese with your mother--You could end up with an accidental breeding and that could be a disaster.


----------



## CloudClan

ksistrunk said:


> Thank you all for your input. She looks just like all of your dogs and she very healthy. *Just cause she didn't come from a breeder who does show dogs downstairs mean she came from a bad breeder. *I know my shih Tzu leave they ate very healthy and are breed for people who love the breed. If I decide to breed kandie I'm gonna get a smaller male. All of my fur babies are happy and healthy and have 40 acres to run on. If I breed her it will be later cause I have a lot going on having a baby myself due in July I thank everyone for your opion. Hope you dpnt take any of this in the wrong way. And i know a lot have asked about shelter dogs I have adopted dogs and will continue when the time comes. Once again thank you all for. All your info


I hope you do not feel like the folks here are judging you harshly. As several have said we all love the dogs and the breed and we tend to be very protective of all of these creatures. 

I did want to address your point that just because she doesn't show her dogs doesn't mean she came from a bad breeder. 

Like you, I thought this way years ago. My first Maltese came from my neighbor. She was a lovely person who bred her pet dogs. 

Of course, since she was breeding her pets, they were not bred to the standard and could never have been shown. I got a lovely boy. He was over standard weight, had a cotton coat and bow legs. But heck, to me he was beautiful and I knew that the breeder had given him love. 

However, years later the bitch she owned developed diabetes, and both Cloud and one of the littermates she kept in touch with did as well. I don't know if the other littermates might also have had this chronic and horrible condition, because they lost touch over the years. We were all lucky, that it was "just" diabetes. It could have been something even more devastating. But the point is, how would she know? 

Show breeders are not all equal. But show breeders are "dedicated" breeders. They do the research, they spend the time learning as much as possible about the breed. They have access to the information that is not available to breeders who have not "dedicated" themselves in such a whole hearted way. Show breeders acquire mentors in the breed, they network with other breeders to learn all they can. To me, showing is like going to school to learn how to do things the right way. 

Is the breeder of your dog a good person? I would presume that he or she is. I have not reason to imagine otherwise. Is she a good and responsible breeder? Well, that I would have to presume she is not. If she were, then you would not be able to breed your dog without her guidance and without going to the school of the show world.


----------



## 3Maltmom

ksistrunk said:


> *Thank you all for your input. She looks just like all of your dogs and she very healthy.*


I will judge "harshly". You bet I will. Spend a week at my house. Spend one day at the shelter. You have been breeding your Tzu. Is this one now too old to breed? Is this why you're asking about breeding a 9-month-old Maltese? 

Oh, does this dog look like LBB? Does this dog look like Raul, Coby, or Johnny? Perhaps your Malt looks like my Joplin, who is the cutest of them all. She had heart surgery at 5-months of age. The cost was over 5K. 

Once again, there is NO reason to breed. Far too many in the shelters.
Do you get that?? Also, what are you charging for the pups? Do they have a spay/neuter contract? Do you let them go to produce more pups, and add to the problem? Please, answer these questions.


----------



## Orla

ksistrunk said:


> Thank you all for your input. She looks just like all of your dogs and she very healthy. Just cause she didn't come from a breeder who does show dogs downstairs mean she came from a bad breeder. I know my shih Tzu leave they ate very healthy and are breed for people who love the breed. If I decide to breed kandie I'm gonna get a smaller male. All of my fur babies are happy and healthy and have 40 acres to run on. If I breed her it will be later cause I have a lot going on having a baby myself due in July I thank everyone for your opion. Hope you dpnt take any of this in the wrong way. And i know a lot have asked about shelter dogs I have adopted dogs and will continue when the time comes. Once again thank you all for. All your info


We don't seem to be getting through to you.

Your dog is not from a good breeder - she IS from a bad breeder.

The whole point of breeding is to better the breed - how do you know what to breed and what not to breed? showing, thats how!

Why do you want to breed her? 
If you want another maltese - go to a reputable show breeder or rescue one.
If you want money - most reputable breeders(doing everything right) rarely even break even after raising a litter.

Your malt cannot possibly look like "all of ours" - they are all from different reputable breeders, BYB's & rescues.

Even malts from reputable breeders will look different.

I strongly advise you to get both of your girls spayed ASAP.


----------



## KAG

for you:


----------



## godiva goddess

iheartbisou said:


> Welcome to SM!!!
> 
> I think a 9month old puppy is much too young to breed. Personally I'm all for population control- in humans and dogs so unless you're breeding for show (and even that I have issues with-but that's jmo), I don't see why people want to breed their dogs. There are so many dogs out there as it is. Also I think it's very very dangerous. *If I were 5lbs, I wouldn't want to get pregnant!! lol!!*



me neither!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Welcome to SM. Please take the good advice here and stop breeding, trying to breed, or thinking about breeding your pets. Please. Breeding is for professionals, not pet owners. Thanks.

I need to bow out now because the lack of proper punctuations and the overall stubbornness is giving me a headache and I better save myself before I say something I shouldn't to a newbie.

cheers.


----------



## godiva goddess

ksistrunk said:


> Thank you all for your input. *She looks just like all of your dogs* and she very healthy. Just cause she didn't come from a breeder who does show dogs downstairs mean she came from a bad breeder. *I know my shih Tzu leave they ate very healthy and are breed for people who love the breed. If I decide to breed kandie I'm gonna get a smaller male. All of my fur babies are happy and healthy and have 40 acres to run on. If I breed her it will be later cause I have a lot going on having a baby myself due in July I thank everyone for your opion. *Hope you dpnt take any of this in the wrong way. And i know a lot have asked about shelter dogs I have adopted dogs and will continue when the time comes. Once again thank you all for. All your info


:smilie_tischkante::blink::smhelp::confused1::smilie_tischkante::new_shocked:rayer:

i am going to take 2 aspirin and go to bed now. regards to all. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## puppy lover

ksistrunk said:


> Thank you all for your input. She looks just like all of your dogs and she very healthy. Just cause she didn't come from a breeder who does show dogs downstairs mean she came from a bad breeder. I know my shih Tzu leave they ate very healthy and are breed for people who love the breed. If I decide to breed kandie I'm gonna get a smaller male. All of my fur babies are happy and healthy and have 40 acres to run on. If I breed her it will be later cause I have a lot going on having a baby myself due in July I thank everyone for your opion. Hope you dpnt take any of this in the wrong way. And i know a lot have asked about shelter dogs I have adopted dogs and will continue when the time comes. Once again thank you all for. All your info


It's great that you give your dogs good food and they have room to run and play. It's obvious that you love your dogs and mean well.

But complications can occur even with a small father. If something happens during the birth how would you live with yourself? 

There are other ways to get a sense of accomplishment and satisfaction in life. If you love the whole birthing process you may want to consider midwifery, nursing, or learning to breed from an ethical show breeder. I'm sure there are breeders on SM who can introduce you to a show breeder in your area. Can you imagine what an amazing role model you could be for your child?
What do you think?


----------



## pammy4501

:beating a dead hors


----------



## plenty pets 20

I am coming on at the end of a long discussion on this. I am a rescue coordinator for the American Maltese Assoc.. If you could only see all the rescue Maltese that we have either rescued or were not able to help this year, you would be appalled. So many Maltese are being euthanized due to over breeding from the back yard breeders and puppy mills.
You may have 40 acres, but a Maltese is not a dog that should be left outside in the first place, but is a companion dog and needs to be in a safe environment in a home. Running on 40 acres, they are at the prey of any of the wild life around or other larger breed dogs, coyotes, hawks , owls, raccoons, etc. .
I am constantly getting notification of Maltese found on the side of the road in rural areas with no kind of I.D. on them and have been suffering in the wilds and make it to rescue if they are lucky.
Please do not breed.. Do the responsible thing and get your dogs spayed and let them live out their lives with you in your home.


----------



## Canada

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am coming on at the end of a long discussion on this. I am a *rescue coordinator* for the American Maltese Assoc.. If you could only see all the rescue Maltese that we have either rescued or were not able to help this year, you would be appalled. *So many Maltese are being euthanized due to over breeding from the back yard breeders and puppy mills.*
> You may have 40 acres, but a Maltese is not a dog that should be left outside in the first place, but is a companion dog and needs to be in a safe environment in a home. Running on 40 acres, they are at the prey of any of the wild life around or other larger breed dogs, coyotes, hawks , owls, raccoons, etc. .
> I am constantly getting notification of Maltese found on the side of the road in rural areas with no kind of I.D. on them and have been suffering in the wilds and make it to rescue if they are lucky.
> Please do not breed.. Do the responsible thing and get your dogs spayed and let them live out their lives with you in your home.


 
:smcry::crying::bysmilie: This says it all.


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am coming on at the end of a long discussion on this. I am a rescue coordinator for the American Maltese Assoc.. *If you could only see all the rescue Maltese that we have either rescued or were not able to help this year, you would be appalled. So many Maltese are being euthanized due to over breeding from the back yard breeders and puppy mills.*
> You may have 40 acres, but a Maltese is not a dog that should be left outside in the first place, but is a companion dog and needs to be in a safe environment in a home. Running on 40 acres, they are at the prey of any of the wild life around or other larger breed dogs, coyotes, hawks , owls, raccoons, etc. .
> I am constantly getting notification of Maltese found on the side of the road in rural areas with no kind of I.D. on them and have been suffering in the wilds and make it to rescue if they are lucky.
> *Please do not breed.. Do the responsible thing and get your dogs spayed and let them live out their lives with you in your home*.


I couldn't agree more. I hope you will give a lot of thought to what you are planning to do for yourself. You are not doing what's in the best interest of your Maltese or others.


----------



## ksistrunk

I will not be back on here all i did was ask a simple question. Im from the south these dogs are rare here and you never find a maltese or shih Tzu in a shelter and no my puppies don't have behavoral problems they are raised and start on being socialized and trained and they are raised in my home all I was looking for was a simple yes oe no and I'm not even sure if im even inns breed her and she meets all stander of a maltese where I from just because a breed is not a show breeder does not mean they are a bad breed. What I do with my babies ate my choice and I'm not gonna have someone put down pn me for sorry you don't like that I breed dog that's fine I bpught these dogs and are free to do want we want and I gave been doing my research I have even seen show breeders who sell their dog for breeding and no my shih Tzu is not getting to old she had a problem with the last litter she had so she will not have anymore puppies and my pupies are breed by ckc standers. Sorry I asked a simple question. What I do with my dogs are my business and they vets and get check up and everything I will not be on here anymore sorry o asked for yalls opinion. I will do what's best for my dogs


----------



## ksistrunk

And they ate only outside when we are I know what my [email protected] like to do and they love tp run arpund and play outside sorry I asked for anyone's opinion won't happen again I will keep my question for my vet Yall gave a nice day


----------



## mysugarbears

Well then why did you come here asking for opinions on what to do if you were going to do what you wanted anyway? :thumbsup: You have gotten some excellent advice from people here and they were very kind considering. You even got opinions from some that do rescue and see on a daily basis what happens to these pups with indiscriminate breeding.


----------



## suzimalteselover

ksistrunk said:


> I will not be back on here all i did was ask a simple question. Im from the south these dogs are rare here and you never find a maltese or shih Tzu in a shelter and no my puppies don't have behavoral problems they are raised and start on being socialized and trained and they are raised in my home all I was looking for was a simple yes oe no and I'm not even sure if im even inns breed her and she meets all stander of a maltese where I from just because a breed is not a show breeder does not mean they are a bad breed. What I do with my babies ate my choice and I'm not gonna have someone put down pn me for sorry you don't like that I breed dog that's fine I bpught these dogs and are free to do want we want and I gave been doing my research I have even seen show breeders who sell their dog for breeding and no my shih Tzu is not getting to old she had a problem with the last litter she had so she will not have anymore puppies and my pupies are breed by ckc standers. Sorry I asked a simple question. What I do with my dogs are my business and they vets and get check up and everything I will not be on here anymore sorry o asked for yalls opinion. I will do what's best for my dogs


Southern Shih Tzu and Toy Breed Rescue

Check out the above link located in central Alabama. I see you are located in Mississippi. There's a Shih Tzu on the home page! Do you see that dog?! I work with a shelter out of Michigan to know for a FACT that there are many Maltese and Shih Tzu in shelters in the south! Educate yourself! I work and spend my hard earned money with shelters to save dogs that have been bred .....that come from situations such as yours. From a pet home with no health testing. The new puppy owners aren't thoroughly examined usually either. The pups get sick/ill have health issues and end up here in these shelters. It is out business, because, we spend our time and money to save these babies! I'm sorry your babies don't have a voice. Heartbreaking!


----------



## Snowbody

ksistrunk said:


> I will not be back on here all i did was ask a simple question. *Im from the south these dogs are rare here and you never find a maltese or shih Tzu in a shelter* ...


If only. Here are so many Maltese who need homes in the south. This is why we don't want overpopulation. But I guess that's these poor puppies problems, not yours, huh? Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Available Pets


----------



## chiarasdad

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am coming on at the end of a long discussion on this. I am a rescue coordinator for the American Maltese Assoc.. If you could only see all the rescue Maltese that we have either rescued or were not able to help this year, you would be appalled. So many Maltese are being euthanized due to over breeding from the back yard breeders and puppy mills.
> You may have 40 acres, but a Maltese is not a dog that should be left outside in the first place, but is a companion dog and needs to be in a safe environment in a home. Running on 40 acres, they are at the prey of any of the wild life around or other larger breed dogs, coyotes, hawks , owls, raccoons, etc. .
> I am constantly getting notification of Maltese found on the side of the road in rural areas with no kind of I.D. on them and have been suffering in the wilds and make it to rescue if they are lucky.
> Please do not breed.. Do the responsible thing and get your dogs spayed and let them live out their lives with you in your home.


Please reconsider what you are thinking about doing!! No one is saying that your dog is not special or beautiful. There are many people with dogs on here that are not well bred. Some are show dogs some are rescues or from BYB.To me they are all special and beautiful and we love them all. What everyone is trying to explain to you is that you are adding to the bigger problem and not helping your dog. Maltese although sturdy in some respects, when it comes to whelping you are dealing with a true danger. I grew up in a show breeding home and have helped whelp many litters and the tragedies I have seen I would not want to see again. 
Have you considered what kind of stress this will put on your sweet girl or the nightmare of losing the whole litter or worse losing her. Maybe staying up for days trying to keep pups alive because they can't nurse or that the mom wont feed them.
Please Please rethink what you are doing and listen to everyone. I know you think you are doing this just because you want sweet adorable pups running around. If you want to become a breeder then learn all you can about this wonderful breed and go to shows and contact show breeders.
Edie has seen it all! From dogs that have been neglected and half starved and almost on the brink of death to dogs about to be put down by shelters.
I hope you stick around and dont leave!! Everyone here is just very passionate about this and the subject can get heated. 
I hope you are listening and that everyone's pleas do not fall upon deaf ears 
Just my humble opinion
Lawrance


----------



## Green444

I can't help but wonder if this is for real. I know there are such uneducated people out there when it comes to dogs, but something is fishy about this thread. Could it be from someone just trying to get a rise out of the people who genuinely care about the welfare of dogs?


----------



## Canada

ksistrunk said:


> I will not be back on here all i did was ask a simple question. Im from the south these dogs are rare here and you never find a maltese or shih Tzu in a shelter and no my puppies don't have behavoral problems they are raised and start on being socialized and trained and they are raised in my home all I was looking for was a simple yes oe no and I'm not even sure if im even inns breed her and she meets all stander of a maltese where I from just because a breed is not a show breeder does not mean they are a bad breed. What I do with my babies ate my choice and I'm not gonna have someone put down pn me for sorry you don't like that I breed dog that's fine *I bpught these dogs and are free to do want we want* and I gave been doing my research I have even seen show breeders who sell their dog for breeding and no my shih Tzu is not getting to old she had a problem with the last litter she had so she will not have anymore puppies and my pupies are breed by ckc standers. Sorry I asked a simple question. What I do with my dogs are my business and they vets and get check up and everything I will not be on here anymore sorry o asked for yalls opinion. I will do what's best for my dogs


You can't _own_ another being...
Our dogs belong to themselves, we are just priviliged that they share their lives with us. :hugging:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Green444 said:


> I can't help but wonder if this is for real. I know there are such uneducated people out there when it comes to dogs, but something is fishy about this thread. Could it be from someone just trying to get a rise out of the people who genuinely care about the welfare of dogs?


I am thinking the same thoughts. OP isn't answering questions directly, yet bringing up, what seems to be nonsense. 

Oh, and OP: I had no idea people from the "South" were so ignorant. :w00t:

I am sure many, on this board, will disagree with *YOUR* ignorance, myself included. :thumbsup:

Honestly, this thread is not bothering me. I don't believe it's real, so will move on. If it is "real", you don't want "real" answers anyway. So, once again, I will move on to actually make a difference in other dogs' lives.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Bahhhahhaa I was just going to post this! 

Unfortunately some people no matter what you tell them will never get it. What can you do? <sigh>

I have to say, even though Samson and Delilah both have the exact same pedigree. They both look totally different to me. At least I know they are healthy and come from a reputable breeder who shows to improve the breed. 

OP- please really consider all the info and do your through research before taking on such a task. No fun losing a pup to liver shunt or some other potenitally fatal condition or disease that was passed on via genetics.



pammy4501 said:


> :beating a dead hors


----------



## mfa

suzimalteselover said:


> Southern Shih Tzu and Toy Breed Rescue
> 
> Check out the above link located in central Alabama. I see you are located in Mississippi. There's a Shih Tzu on the home page! Do you see that dog?! I work with a shelter out of Michigan to know for a FACT that there are many Maltese and Shih Tzu in shelters in the south! Educate yourself! I work and spend my hard earned money with shelters to save dogs that have been bred .....that come from situations such as yours. From a pet home with no health testing. The new puppy owners aren't thoroughly examined usually either. The pups get sick/ill have health issues and end up here in these shelters. It is out business, because, we spend our time and money to save these babies! I'm sorry your babies don't have a voice. Heartbreaking!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: thank you Suzi!!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501

Green444 said:


> I can't help but wonder if this is for real. I know there are such uneducated people out there when it comes to dogs, but something is fishy about this thread. Could it be from someone just trying to get a rise out of the people who genuinely care about the welfare of dogs?


 I was thinking the same thing! :thmbdn: Wouldn't be the first!


----------



## sophie

pammy4501 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! :thmbdn: Wouldn't be the first!


I thought so too when I saw her first post and her dog's name. :w00t: Just saying.

Linda


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

pammy4501 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! :thmbdn: Wouldn't be the first!


I was also. Trying to read 'her' posts I get the feeling no one is that deprived of education, to put it nicely. Sounds contrived.

People tried the soft approach and it didn't take, so it was bound to get more direct. Some of the nicest folks here tried really hard.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I was also. Trying to read 'her' posts I get the feeling no one is that deprived of education, to put it nicely. Sounds contrived.
> 
> People tried the soft approach and it didn't take, so it was bound to get more direct. Some of the nicest folks here tried really hard.


This thread actually stayed 'civil' and helpful for quite a while (honestly, longer than similar posts usually do). She got her answers yet still persisted and then it took a turn for the worse. 

Maybe someday, someone will actually listen and not get huffy.


----------



## spookiesmom

Oh, she was for real. Did you know Miss. Ranks last in education in the country?

It was her mom who wanted the breeding, and that's the way they think in the swamps & bayous.

She won't be back, but she wasn't a troll.


----------



## pammy4501

spookiesmom said:


> Oh, she was for real. Did you know Miss. Ranks last in education in the country?
> 
> It was her mom who wanted the breeding, and that's the way they think in the swamps & bayous.
> 
> She won't be back, but she wasn't a troll.


 Well, then that is just plain sad...


----------



## sophie

spookiesmom said:


> Oh, she was for real. Did you know Miss. Ranks last in education in the country?
> 
> It was her mom who wanted the breeding, and that's the way they think in the swamps & bayous.
> 
> She won't be back, but she wasn't a troll.





pammy4501 said:


> Well, then that is just plain sad...


You know, I almost took offense at this statement being from Louisiana and being of Cajun descent, but even though not everyone from bayou country is like this, sadly it can be very true. And, they really don't think there is anything wrong with it. There are so many front yard and parking lot puppy sales around here and even more so out in the country. So, maybe she's ahead of the curve on this one - asking about it that is.

Linda


----------



## donnanj

ksistrunk said:


> I will not be back on here all i did was ask a simple question. Im from the south these dogs are rare here and you never find a maltese or shih Tzu in a shelter and no my puppies don't have behavoral problems they are raised and start on being socialized and trained and they are raised in my home all I was looking for was a simple yes oe no and I'm not even sure if im even inns breed her and she meets all stander of a maltese where I from just because a breed is not a show breeder does not mean they are a bad breed. What I do with my babies ate my choice and I'm not gonna have someone put down pn me for sorry you don't like that I breed dog that's fine I bpught these dogs and are free to do want we want and I gave been doing my research I have even seen show breeders who sell their dog for breeding and no my shih Tzu is not getting to old she had a problem with the last litter she had so she will not have anymore puppies and my pupies are breed by ckc standers. Sorry I asked a simple question. What I do with my dogs are my business and they vets and get check up and everything I will not be on here anymore sorry o asked for yalls opinion. I will do what's best for my dogs


You can't even type, spell or form correct, intelligent sentences and you want to breed dogs? Sorry had to be said.


----------



## iheartbisou

spookiesmom said:


> Oh, she was for real. Did you know Miss. Ranks last in education in the country?
> 
> It was her mom who wanted the breeding, and that's the way they think in the swamps & bayous.
> 
> She won't be back, but she wasn't a troll.


Personally I wouldn't put the blame on MS..all the other US states (southern or not) aren't that far behind. IMO, she could have been from anywhere in the US.


----------



## donnanj

iheartbisou said:


> Personally I wouldn't put the blame on MS..all the other US states (southern or not) aren't that far behind. IMO, she could have been from anywhere in the US.


I agree! There is an abundance of assclowns all across the US and beyond.:blink:


----------



## MaryH

sophie said:


> You know, I almost took offense at this statement being from Louisiana and being of Cajun descent, but even though not everyone from bayou country is like this, sadly it can be very true. And, they really don't think there is anything wrong with it. There are so many front yard and parking lot puppy sales around here and even more so out in the country. So, maybe she's ahead of the curve on this one - asking about it that is.
> 
> Linda


I'm not from the South nor am I of Cajun descent but I do find the stereotyping hurtful and offensive. And once we start down this path, whether spelling, punctuation or grammar are correct or not, the real message gets lost. Irresponsible acts take place all over the world.


----------



## Snowbody

MaryH said:


> I'm not from the South nor am I of Cajun descent but I do find the stereotyping hurtful and offensive. And once we start down this path, whether spelling, punctuation or grammar are correct or not, the real message gets lost. Irresponsible acts take place all over the world.


:goodpost:


----------



## MaryH

Issie said:


> To: Mary H
> 
> 
> You are of a kind heart.
> 
> I come with fear to ask questions, my English not sometimes good. I know the words best by reading.
> 
> English is difficult, timely to learn proper placement, of sentences and punctuations.
> 
> I did not know English from childhood years.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Issie


Issie,

Please do not ever be afraid to come here to ask questions, share concerns or celebrate accomplishments. And we'll work with you if there are language issues.


----------



## Green444

spookiesmom said:


> Oh, she was for real. Did you know Miss. Ranks last in education in the country?
> 
> It was her mom who wanted the breeding, and that's the way they think in the swamps & bayous.
> 
> She won't be back, but she wasn't a troll.


 
You know, I've been fortunate to have the opportunity to travel extensively throughout the US for a number of years. Ignorance and lack of education isn't isolated to any one part of the country. I've met just as many backwoods people in Florida as I have intelligent, well educated people in Mississippi. On the same note, I have some very intelligent friends in Florida (the above poster's state). I think we should judge each person on their own merit, and certainly not stereotype a whole state. That is the intelligent thing to do.
I still think this is not a real poster. If you notice, the "ignorance" got progressively worse from page one to the last post.


----------



## mysugarbears

MaryH said:


> I'm not from the South nor am I of Cajun descent but I do find the stereotyping hurtful and offensive. And once we start down this path, whether spelling, punctuation or grammar are correct or not, the real message gets lost. Irresponsible acts take place all over the world.





MaryH said:


> Issie,
> 
> Please do not ever be afraid to come here to ask questions, share concerns or celebrate accomplishments. And we'll work with you if there are language issues.


 

:goodpost:


----------



## donnanj

Green444 said:


> You know, I've been fortunate to have the opportunity to travel extensively throughout the US for a number of years. Ignorance and lack of education isn't isolated to any one part of the country. I've met just as many backwoods people in Florida as I have intelligent, well educated people in Mississippi. On the same note, I have some very intelligent friends in Florida (the above poster's state). I think we should judge each person on their own merit, and certainly not stereotype a whole state. That is the intelligent thing to do.
> I still think this is not a real poster. If you notice, *the "ignorance" got progressively worse from page one to the last post*.


yes it did


----------



## sophie

MaryH said:


> I'm not from the South nor am I of Cajun descent but I do find the stereotyping hurtful and offensive. And once we start down this path, whether spelling, punctuation or grammar are correct or not, the real message gets lost. Irresponsible acts take place all over the world.


Mary, I agree that the message gets lost. I wasn't so much agreeing with the educational aspects - I was thinking more on the cultural beliefs down here - cockfighting was made illegal within just the last few years. And,dog fighting is still going on although it is illegal, finally. 

I've unfortunately not had the opportunity to travel outside of the south and I do sometimes feel that we are less sophisticated down here and way behind the times on a lot of things and I guess I am wrong in that belief and sterotyping. 

I agree that irresponsible acts do take place all over the world. I hate to think that there are that many parking lot sales and front yard sales in other states as there are just in my little world of New Orleans. Almost every weekend I see pittbulls for sale in someone's yard or in front of abandoned stores and parking lots- it's really sad.  

Again, I apologize for perpetuating the stereotyping in this thread. 

Linda


----------



## edelweiss

Issie said:


> To: Mary H
> 
> 
> You are of a kind heart.
> 
> I come with fear to ask questions, my English not sometimes good. I know the words best by reading.
> 
> English is difficult, timely to learn proper placement, of sentences and punctuations.
> 
> I did not know English from childhood years.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Issie


Issie,
I hope you saw my earlier post to you in something you posted, but if not I will repeat the general idea again. I see you are from Europe and not US and I applaude you for interacting in an English speaking forum! I have lived in Europe since 1974---in countries (as now) where I am at a disadvantage in the language and I understand how difficult that can be. It is nothing of which to be ashamed. A lot of US citizens can not/do not speak another language fluently. It is simply a fact of life. Neither are a reason to apologize or criticize. 
I hope you won't let this keep you from being an active part of a forum where you can help us to better communicate fact without letting our own feelings dominate our responses. We might win the battle at times but usually it is at the price of losing the war. 
:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

issie , im so glad that soho is feeling better ! Please keep us updated on his progress.

(And i too agree that we should not stereotype, because if u look at most of my posts , i abbreviate , i use lower case i's and i do not use proper grammar when writing on here , its out of habit and the fact that im at work and im rushing , however i pride myself in being a good speller , which most people would not see just by looking at my posts. )


----------



## edelweiss

Issie, I will send you a PM so as not to hi-jack this posting. I am glad that you wrote and look forward to communicating with you. 
I hope you will make a new posting about Soho after you see the vet on Thursday. 
Kitzel sends kisses.


----------



## MaryH

Hi Issie, I just tried to send you a PM but you don't have your PM box activated. So I'll post my message here...

Hi Issie,

Welcome to you and Soho. I just saw that your husband will be attending Brown University and that you will be moving in May. I live in Massachusetts but not too far from Brown (about 30 miles). When the weather gets nicer and you are moved and settled into your new home maybe we can get together for a playdate with our dogs. Keep in touch!


----------



## edelweiss

Issie, I also tried to PM you but ran into the same problem. I lost my post----sorry!


----------



## MaryH

sophie said:


> Mary, I agree that the message gets lost. I wasn't so much agreeing with the educational aspects - I was thinking more on the cultural beliefs down here - cockfighting was made illegal within just the last few years. And,dog fighting is still going on although it is illegal, finally.
> 
> I've unfortunately not had the opportunity to travel outside of the south and I do sometimes feel that we are less sophisticated down here and way behind the times on a lot of things and I guess I am wrong in that belief and sterotyping.
> 
> I agree that irresponsible acts do take place all over the world. I hate to think that there are that many parking lot sales and front yard sales in other states as there are just in my little world of New Orleans. Almost every weekend I see pittbulls for sale in someone's yard or in front of abandoned stores and parking lots- it's really sad.
> 
> Again, I apologize for perpetuating the stereotyping in this thread.
> 
> Linda


Hey, Linda, if you ever want to vacation "up north" let me know!! I can take you all through New England, we can visit historic sites, world class museums and universities, and along the way we can stop to buy puppies in a store parking lot, from someone's front yard, or even from a playground (we might be able to buy illegal things, too). And if we looked hard enough we could probably find illegal dog fighting and cockfighting. Sad, but true. No part of the country corners the market on this kind of stuff.


----------



## Orla

MaryH said:


> Hey, Linda, if you ever want to vacation "up north" let me know!! I can take you all through New England, we can visit historic sites, world class museums and universities, and along the way we can stop to buy puppies in a store parking lot, from someone's front yard, or even from a playground (we might be able to buy illegal things, too). And if we looked hard enough we could probably find illegal dog fighting and cockfighting. Sad, but true. No part of the country corners the market on this kind of stuff.


I think most parts of the world have these problems!

Ireland does anyway!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

iheartbisou said:


> Personally I wouldn't put the blame on MS..all the other US states (southern or not) aren't that far behind. IMO, she could have been from anywhere in the US.


Georgia isn't to far behind! <sigh> SMH


----------



## sophie

MaryH said:


> Hey, Linda, if you ever want to vacation "up north" let me know!! I can take you all through New England, we can visit historic sites, world class museums and universities, and along the way we can stop to buy puppies in a store parking lot, from someone's front yard, or even from a playground (we might be able to buy illegal things, too). And if we looked hard enough we could probably find illegal dog fighting and cockfighting. Sad, but true. No part of the country corners the market on this kind of stuff.


I would love a vacation up north - during the warmer weather though! 

My daughter just stopped over with her new foster to meet my girls for the first time. What really amazes me about these "throw away dogs" is how wonderful they all are. Everyone, so far, has loved people and loved my girls. It blows me away that after being abused, mistreated, used as money makers, then abandoned, and thrown out like trash that they are so loving and playful and just happy happy happy. They just want to be loved. 

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears

Issie said:


> To Edelweiss:
> 
> Va multumesc! So kind of you to speak out to us.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> My home is Romania. My husbands home is France.
> 
> My husband will attend the university of Brown next year to undergo studies in medicine. My husband speaks perfect English. Oftentimes he talks too fast very much like the Americans.
> 
> This university is many miles from which we live now. We will move to a new city in a new State in May.
> 
> Soho feels very much better yesterday and today again. Plays, soils and eats well.
> 
> Soho will visit doctor once again on Thursday.
> 
> With gratitude,
> 
> Issie (Izabela, is mine name)


 
Hi Issie,

I too tried to send you a pm. Glad to hear that Soho is feeling much better. What part of Romania are you from, my great grandmother was from Romania and my husband was a Romanian Linguist. 

Hope you have a great day!

Debbie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Hi Issie. I want welcome you here also. It is so nice to speak to people from all parts of the world. That is one of the best things about this place. I will look for your original post to see if your Soho is better. Thank you for joining us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom

CloudClan said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> Honestly?  It is a huge risk to breed any dog. So many things can and do go wrong. It sounds as though you cherish her as your beloved pet. If so, then breeding her should scare you to your toes. :shocked:
> 
> Also, I hope you would never consider breeding your girl at her young age. A female should never be bred until fully mature. That is usually the second heat. Preferably at least 18 months old.
> 
> I, too, have recently considered what it would mean to breed my girls. I bought them on show contracts. I finished one to her championship and am hopeful I will soon finish the other. It is expected that I will breed both of these girls when the time is right.
> 
> I have been a Maltese owner for nearly 20 years. I am trying to learn everything I can to make sure that when I do this I will be taking every possible precaution. I have been attending toy breed puppy births. I have read dozens of books. Attended seminars. Scheduled a consultation on reproduction with my vet. Talked to my more experienced mentors in the breed. No matter how much I can possibly prepare--It is SCARY. And the more I learn the more scared I become. This is not a decision to EVER be taken lightly.
> 
> Beyond the actual breeding and whelping, you also have to consider the responsibility to every dog you bring into this world. You do not want to contribute to the pet overpopulation problem. So if you breed, you have to be willing to keep those dogs in your home or place them in "ideal" homes and be ready take them back for life. Is that something you could commit to? What about possible life changes for you down the road? What if you are not able to take on more dogs, so a new owner resorts to dumping a dog you bred into a shelter?
> 
> Do you know the health history of the dogs in the pedigree of both sire and dam for several generations back? What would happen if you breed your girl and one of the puppies came up with a serious genetic defect? There are many in the breed. Maltese have problems with Liver Shunts, GME, PDA and more. Not only would it be heartbreaking for you, it could be heartbreaking for the new pet owner who acquired the pup from you. A responsible breeder would always be there standing by ready to deal with any of these risks. But a responsible breeder would also minimize them by studying the pedigrees and learning as much as possible about the health history of all the dogs going at least 4/5 generations back. A responsible breeder would also have as much health information on her own dogs collected as possible: a Bile Acid test, Patella check, etc.
> 
> Frankly, if the stud you are talking about bringing your girl to is over the standard weight, it sounds as though he may not be a well bred Maltese of quality. In fact, most people believe that if you are going to breed a dog then the breeding should be done to produce Maltese that are reflective of the best characteristics of the breed. For instance, are you prepared to deal with puppy buyers who are later disappointed and feel deceived when their puppy grows up to be a 10 pound dog? Or whose coat is more cotton than silk. Puppy buyers have a right to expect when they buy a pure-bred Maltese, that dog is a very nice example of the breed.
> 
> I would ask you, what are the reasons you want to breed? If it is because you love your puppy, and want to have another just like her, then that is not a good reason. If she did not come from a good breeder then she also should not be bred due to the less than careful health history analysis she may have had among other things. If she came from a good breeder chances are you can get close relatives by going back to that breeder. However, responsible breeders do not place dogs in pet homes without requiring a spay and neuter agreement. This ensures that the lines they have worked hard to develop are protected from haphazard breeding.
> 
> I hope you will take my thoughts and suggestions here in the spirit with which they are intended. I hope you will continue to visit SM and read and get to know us here.


:goodpost: Carina and very well said.


----------

